
How not to build a 120 Raspberry Pi Cluster - craig
https://resin.io/blog/good-better-beast/
======
vive-la-liberte
I don't get the title you gave this when submitting it to HN. (Current title
reads "How not to build a 120 Raspberry Pi cluster".)

~~~
gus_massa
I almost agree. From the guidelines:

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is._ [...]

> _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait._

This is a difficult case, because the title of the post is not very
informative: "Good, Better, Beast!"

The next preferred choice is the subtitle: "Beast 2.0 -- Taking Single Board
Computer clusters to the next level" I think it's good enough.

(But a prefer a small modification: "Beast 2.0 - Taking our Single Board 120
Raspberry Pi cluster to the next level")

